
Materialize alternatives? - maxisme
I am looking for a list of alternative light weight libraries to materialize css which contain css and JavaScript to help with common UI and UX jobs such as custom form objects (sliders, checkboxes, etc...) and modals.
======
AngeloAnolin
Material Design Lite

Although note there's a good discussion on Quora[1] regarding having no JS for
the CSS framework.

[1] [https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-material-design-CSS-
framewo...](https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-material-design-CSS-framework-
with-no-JavaScript)

------
matchmike1313
[https://tutorialzine.com/2016/03/the-15-best-material-
design...](https://tutorialzine.com/2016/03/the-15-best-material-design-
frameworks-and-libraries)

------
petteralexander
Some Material Design css alternatives to Materializecss: \-
[https://fezvrasta.github.io/bootstrap-material-
design/](https://fezvrasta.github.io/bootstrap-material-design/) \-
[https://getmdl.io/](https://getmdl.io/) \-
[https://www.muicss.com/](https://www.muicss.com/) \- [http://www.material-
ui.com/](http://www.material-ui.com/)

